# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  الصحبة

## عمر محمد الشاعر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اعلم أخي حفظك الله
 إنَّ الذين يلتمسون مودتك ومحبتك بموافقة شهوتك ورغبتك هؤلاء هم أصدقاء  السوء الذين يتقرَّبون للإنسان بموافقة أهوائه وانحرافاته، حتى يراهم  مسارعين له في تحقيقِ رغباته، فيحرص على صحبتهم، وهؤلاء - بلا شك - خانوا  الصداقة - بعد خيانتهم لدينهم؛ فإن الصديقَ الحقَّ والصاحب الوفِيَّ هو  الذي يمنعُ صاحبه من شهوات الغي التي تجلب له عقوبات ربِّه عزَّ وجلَّ، وهو  الذي هَمُّه إرضاء اللهِ تعالى - ولو سخط الناس أجمعون -، ولذا قال بعض  الحكماء: (( حبيبُك من نهاك، وعدوُّك من أغراك )).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

قال تعالى: {الْأَخِلَّاءُ يَوْمَئِذٍ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ إِلَّا الْمُتَّقِينَ} [الزخرف: 67]
وَعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه، أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، قَالَ: «الرَّجُلُ عَلَى دِينِ خَلِيلِهِ، فَلْيَنْظُرْ أَحَدُكُمْ مَنْ يُخَالِلُ».

----------

